# How to remove this rust?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking for some advice on how to remove rust that has formed on the brackets of my bathroom shelfs, it's because of all the condensation and over time some surface rust has formed. I am guessing these brackets have been powder coated in silver, I thought maybe rub some wire wool to get the rust off but thought I touch base with you guys first for your opinions on how to treat this problem. Here is an image I have taken to give you an idea.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd start with something like AutoSol to see how that faired.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I'd start with something like AutoSol to see how that faired.


What is Autosol fella, not heard of that before?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Whatever you do wether it be polish them or just rub the rust off they will only corrode again so would suggest to replace it with stainless/rustless shelving to prevent it occurring again


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

chances are theyre chrome . take them down and use chrome cleaner like the autosol mentioned


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> chances are theyre chrome . take them down and use chrome cleaner like the autosol mentioned


So that's what auto sol is, thanks very much. :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't quite see where the rust is in your photo but get a problem with rust forming on a chrome pole in my bathroom and normally just use bathroom cleaner to remove it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I can't quite see where the rust is in your photo but get a problem with rust forming on a chrome pole in my bathroom and normally just use bathroom cleaner to remove it.


Thought I take a closer picture.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What is Autosol fella, not heard of that before?


Here you go, cheap as chips, and effective - you can use it on exhaust tips too...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/320925147531?adgroupid=13585920426&hlpht=true&hlpv=2&rlsatarget=pla-131843261346&adtype=pla&ff3=1&lpid=122&poi=&ul_noapp=true&limghlpsr=true&googleloc=9046990&device=c&chn=ps&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0&ff12=67&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't use autosol, it's an abrasive polish and will scratch and remove the chrome. You won't stop the rust coming back but put some wd40 on fine wire wool and rub it, will remove the rust and the wd40 will help stop the rust coming back.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I like it. Were detailing bathrooms now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I like it. Were detailing bathrooms now.


If detailing related gear helps, then great


----------

